# insurance modifications??



## G_T_R (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Looking around for a R32 or 33 GTR 
ive looked through most of the comparison insurance sites and such
and gotten some good prices

anyways i was wondering do small mods make a big difference to your premium?
e.g side skirts carbon bonets ect? more cosmetic than tuning wise

Thanks guys


----------

